# lire les video sur l'ipad depuis l'iphone



## xavax (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
D'après vous y a t'il une solution pour lire les videos sur l'ipad depuis l'iphone? J'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
Merci pour votre aide


----------

